# Is there a parenting with chronic illness tribe?



## Strong Mama (Feb 7, 2006)

Is there?


----------



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

Do you mean you have chronic illness or the child? I started a Fibro/chronic pain thread over in health but maybe we should make it a tribe?


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

I found one from 08, but I'm needing a Parenting with a Chronic Illness tribe too. I have UCTD or Lupus, depends on which doctor you ask. Under that umbrella I have chronic hives (itchy!!!), fatigue, aches/pains in muscles and joints, spasms and twitches. I also have migraines which are not related to the autoimmune thing. We just moved to another state and my dh is deploying soon so I'm under a lot of stress and stress kicks my autoimmune disorder up making me whiny right now


----------



## ZakareyasMama (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah that's a bit different... Maybe post over in Health? We do have the aches and fatigue in common though! woo hoo







On the fibro/chronic pain thread we've been talking about dealing with housework and what's helped with symptoms. It may help! I hope you are feeling better soon!!


----------

